# Mounting a rear rack in front?



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

anybody ever mount a rear rack in front? If so, photos please. If any modifications were done, please elaborate. Also include the rack brand and model.

Thanks in advance!
Charlie


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

No nead for that unless you really want the larger curface area of a rear rack. Nashbar has a front rack you can use without an mods. Here's my GT with rear and front (Nashbar) racks.


















To be honest, I've not had much occasion to use the front, as the rear rack with a folding Wald basketis sufficient to carry my groceries and anything I may get when I go shopping by bike. I have a small wooden crate that might have been used for one of those holiday sausage and cheese gifts. Been meaning to strap it up front for carrying things like apples, onions, and things of that sort


----------



## bacoes (Feb 27, 2004)

It really depends on the bike. If you're talking a classic '80s mtb, find yourself a Blackburn Mountain Rack. It's predrilled for mounting via 2 stays to rack braze-ons or a single stay to a brake bridge. It wasn't long legged enough for a '70s road bike though.

Sorry the poor pic, but it's the same rack front and rear.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

cjohnson said:


> anybody ever mount a rear rack in front? If so, photos please. If any modifications were done, please elaborate. Also include the rack brand and model.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Charlie


It is branded as Trek, came off the back of a late 90's bike. I did need to do some modification (cutting) of the deck to make room for the v-brakes brakes. I think this will be an issue on many rear racks run on the front.

I do like the results, this rack can take loads of weight.

I have one of those mini racks that attaches to the brake bosses (come with p-clamps in case you don't have those bosses), and I like it for little things, but it is not maent for heavy or big loads.

I'll post a close up pic if I get a chance to take one.


----------

